# May 04



## sara (May 2, 2004)

Just wanted to start a fresh new journal for May.. my journy continues with the same plan


----------



## sara (May 2, 2004)

*Sunday 5/2/04 *

Shoulders/Lower Body 

*Super-sets*
_DB Shoulder press _17.5/12, 20/9, 20/7
_DB Walking Lunges _15/24, 15/24, 15/24

*Super-sets*
_DB Lateral Raise _12.5/12, 12.5/12, 12.5/12
_Leg Extensions _80/12, 80/12, 85/10

*Super-sets*
_DB Front Raise _12.5/12, 15/12, 15/10
_Leg Curls _55/12, 60/10, 60/9

*Super-sets*
_Barbell Shrugs _55/12, 60/12, 65/12
_3 Sets Crunches on Ball _

*Rested and had my PWO Meal for 30 minutes then tried the Tai Chi class for 30 minutes.. it was interesting but kind confusing.. *


----------



## sara (May 2, 2004)

*Sunday 5/2/04* 

7:10 
2 Slices Ezikiel Bread
1/2 Cup FF Milk 
2 Strawberries 
2 TBSP FF Cream Cheese 
1/3  Cup Egg Whites
Hot Tea w. powdered non-dairy milk 
*290 Cals, *24P, *43C, *1.25F

~10:00 
1/2 Cup Oats
2 Strawberries / Cinnamon 
1 Scoop Whey Designer's Protein 
*258.5 Cals, *22.5P, *32C, *4.5F

1:20 
1 Cup Brown Rice 
2 oz. Tenderloin Pork
2 Egg Whitea
1 Fish Oil Cap
Veggies: ~1.5 Cup Lettuce w. 1 TBSP ACV & 0 cals mustard sauce
*345 Cals, *23P, *50C, *4F

Meal 4
don't want to talk about it


----------



## greekblondechic (May 2, 2004)

Hey girl!


----------



## atherjen (May 2, 2004)

did you put the olive oil in your cottage cheese???  

Good to see a new journal with the same postive focus! youve been doing well with this plan! Im glad your able to stick to it! 

that Tai Chi class sounds fun!


----------



## Jenny (May 2, 2004)

You are so funny Sara, starting up new journals each month  It's good to start fresh sometimes though 

You're doing great Sara, I'm so happy to see you eat again


----------



## sara (May 2, 2004)

Thanks girls  
I'm really concerned that I'm not seeing any changes.. I feel like I'm gaining body fat and losing more weight on this plan


----------



## Jenny (May 2, 2004)

Hmm, well, stick with it a little longer, progress really takes time sweetie  Are you working with a trainer now?


----------



## sara (May 3, 2004)

No, well I only worked with the trainer once.. and have one more session


----------



## sara (May 4, 2004)

*Tuesday 5/4/04*

Back/Biceps

*Super-sets*
_Cable pulldown _60/12, 65/12, 75/6
_EZ Bar Curls _35/12, 40/10, 40/6

*Super-sets*
_DB Row 25/_12, 27.5/10, 27.5/9
_Cable Curls _50/10, 50/12, 50/11

*Super-sets*
_Seated cable row _60/12, 60/10, 60/10
_Seated DB Curls _17.5/10, 17.5/10, 17.5/7

_10 Minutes cross train cardio_

*Also did about 1 hour of Pi-Yo Tonight  * 
Fun class!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 4, 2004)

Pi-Yo.. is that like Fro-Yo  JK! sounds fun!


----------



## sara (May 4, 2004)

it's half pilate.. half yoga


----------



## greekblondechic (May 4, 2004)

I know, I figured it out.  I was just bein silly  

It sounds like the best of both worlds.. strength and stretching


----------



## Cate (May 5, 2004)

Hey sara - I agree w/Jenny on this, it may take a little while for your body to responsed to this. You were in a severe calorie/carb deficite for so long that your body needs to make sure it's OK to start losing again!

I'm sure you look great (you need pic girl)


----------



## sara (May 5, 2004)

Thanks Cate  
Been eating cheating like crazy pig for the past 3 days  
starting fresh tomorrow morning  Promise!!!


----------



## sara (May 6, 2004)

*Thursday 5/6/04 * 

~6:00 
1 Slice Ezikiel Whole Wheat Bread (.5F, 4P) 
1/2 Grapefruit (0F, 0P) 
1 Slice FF Cheese (0F, 5P) 
1/4 Cup Egg Whites (0F, 6P) 
Cup Coffee
Eas Energy Drink!!

PWO 9:30 
1 Can Met-rex Protein 
(110 Cals, 1F, 21P, 5C) 

12:20 
1 Whole Wheat Tortilla (1F, 3P) 
4 oz. X-tra Lean Turkey Breast (1.5F, 26P) 
Spinach, Tomatoes, w. 0 cals mustard and ACV 

3:30 
1 Scoop Soy Protein (.5F, 12P) 
3 Strawberries (0F, 0P) 

6:30 
1 Slice seasme seeds whole wheat cracker (.5F, .5P) 
1/2 Grapefruit (0F, 0P) 
4 oz. X-tra Lean Turkey Breast (1.5F, 26P) 
Cucumbers 

10:20 
1 Scoop Designer's Whey (1.5F, 17.5P) 
1 Egg White (0F, 3.5P)


----------



## sara (May 8, 2004)

*Friday 5/7/04* 

6:45
1/2 Cup Oats 
1/2 Cup Egg Whites
1 Egg White
SF Syrup! & Cinnamon 
Hot Tea w. powdered non-dairy milk

9:30 
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese 
1/2 Cup Fiber One Cereal

12:30 
1 Low Carb Tortilla 
1 Can Chicken 99% Lean 
Broccoli, Spinach  w. ACV %& 0 cals Mustard
Coffee w. powdered non-dairy milk 

~3:20 
1 Scoop Soy Protein 
3 Strawberries 

7:00 
1 Scoop Soy Protein 
3 Strawberries 

~8:00 
Eat out @ friend's house for Dinner!!! 
Appetizers: 
~ 2 TBSP Hummus 
~ 2 TBSP Mashed kidney beans
4-5 Pistachios, few Pumpkin seeds 

Dinner: 
Lots of Chicken 
Salad: Tomatoes, Lettuce, Cucumbers w. some kind of oil 
Pickels 
~ 1/4 cup mashed kidney beans

Later: Plain Hot Tea


----------



## sara (May 8, 2004)

*Saturday 5/8/04* 

6:50 
1/2 Cup Oats
1/2 Cup Egg Whites
1 Egg White
SF Syrup & Cinnamon 
Coffee w. powdered non-dairy milk 

9:30 
1 Scoop Whey Protein 
3 Strawberries 

1:40 
1/2 GrapeFruit
4 oz. X-tra Lean Turkey Breast
1 Slice FF Cheese 
Lettuce, Cucumbers w. ACV & 0 Cals Mustard

5:50 While finishing workout  
2 Scoops Whey Protein 
10 Blackberries 

9:00 
~ 3/4 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
Broccoli, 2 Sprouts w. 0 cals Mustard 
Hot Cocoa w. powdered non-dairy milk

I also  had the fiber drink 3 times today!


----------



## sara (May 8, 2004)

*oh, forgot to post the SF Red Bull that I had ~2:40 pm *


----------



## atherjen (May 9, 2004)

Hi Sara!  diet is lookin much better as of late, are you still keeping track of macro's? 

was that fiber drink what the doc suggested to you?

Have a great day!


----------



## sara (May 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Hi Sara!  diet is lookin much better as of late, are you still keeping track of macro's?
> 
> was that fiber drink what the doc suggested to you?
> ...




AJ- I'm not actually keeping track of my macros.. just making sure, if I'm having a high fat calories day, I would decrease the carbs that day.. or if I have a high carbs calories day, I would decrease my fats.. and protein is with every meal 

yes, the doctor suggested the fiber drink, that I bought from costco


----------



## sara (May 9, 2004)

*Saturday 5/8/04 *

*slow super-sets*
_EZ Bar Curls _35/12, 40/10, 40/10
_Leg Curls _60/12, 60/10, 60/9

*slow super-sets *
_Cable Curls _50/12, 50/12, 52.5/12
_Abductor (lowerbody_) 60/12, 60/20, 70/15

*slow super-sets*
_Seated DB Curls _17.5/12, 20/7, 20/6
_ABS Rotation Machine (sides_) 50/20, 50/20, 50/20

_DB Wrist Curls _5/12, 5/12, 5/12  


*Sunday 5/9/04 *
[
u]Shoulders/ ABS [/u]

*Super-sets*
_DB Shoulder Press _17.5/12, 20/9, 20/8
_AB Machine Crunch _50, 50, 50 reps

*Super-sets*
_DB Lateral Raise _12.5/12, 12.5/12, 12.5/10
_Lower ABS (Raise_) 20, 19, 17 reps

*Super-sets*
_DB Front Raise _12.5/12, 15/10, 15/10
_Crunches on Ball _30, 30, 30 reps

*Super-sets*
_EZ Bar Shrugs _60/12, 65/12, 65/12
_Leg Raise laying on floor _20, 20, 16 reps


----------



## sara (May 9, 2004)

*Sunday 5/9/04* 

7:30 
1 Whole Wheat Tortilla 
1/2 Cup Egg Whites
1 Slice FF Cheese
Tomatoes, Spinach 
Hot Tea w. powdered non-dairy milk 
(20P, 1F)

10:30 PWO  
8 Whole Wheat Crackers
2 Strawberries
1.5 Scoop Whey Protein
(30P, 3F) 

1:30 
1 Slice Ezikiel Bread
1/2 Grapefruit
4 oz. X-tra Lean Turkey Breast
Lettuce w. ACV & 0 Cals Mustard
(30P, 2F) 

4:30 
2 Scoops Soy Protein 
1 Apple 
(25P, 1F) 

Hot Tea w. powdered non-dairy milk 

7:20 
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
6 Strawberries 
(12P, 2F) 

9:45
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
Broccoli, Cauliflowers
Hot Cocoa w. powdered non-dairy milk 
(12P, 2F)


----------



## sara (May 11, 2004)

*Tuesday 5/11/04* 

6:00 
1 Peach 
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese 
1 Scoop Soy Protein 
Coffee w. powdered non-dairy milk 

9:00PWO 
8 Whole Wheat Crackers
2 Strawberries 
1.5 Scoop Whey Protein 

12:40 
1 Slice Ezekiel Bread
1/2 Cup Canned Chicken 
1 Slice FF Cheese
3 Sprouts, Tomatoes, Cucumbers w. ACV & 0 Cals Mustard
Hot Tea

4:00 
1 Apple 
1/4 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
1/2 Scoop Whey Protein 
Hot Cocoa w. some Coffee 

7:15Post- Cycling  
1 Can Met-Rex Protein Shake 
(110 Cals, 21P, .5F, 4C) 

9:40 
2 TBSP FF Cream Cheese 
2 Egg Whites
2 Fish Oil Cap
Broccoli 
Hot Cocoa w. powdered non-dairy milk


----------



## sara (May 11, 2004)

*Tuesday 5/11/04 *

*Back/Triceps*

*Super-sets*
_Cable Pull down _60/12, 70/12, 75/8
_Triceps Cable Press down _30/12, 40/12, 42.5/12
(Triceps press down seemed very easy today..I probably did it wrong)

*Supers-sets*
_DB Row _25/12, 27.5/11, 30/8
_Triceps Press down _46/12, 40/12, 34/9 
(the less weight the more intense) 

*Super-sets*
_Seated Cable Row _60/12, 65/11, 65/10
_Triceps DB Extensions _17.5/12, 17.5/12, 17.5/12

*Super-sets*
_Reverse Back Flye Machine _45/12, 40/10, 40/10
_Seated Triceps Press down _75/12, 90/12, 70/12 (last rep was different more intense machine  

*PM* 
_~ 30 Minutes Cycling Class  _


----------



## PreMier (May 12, 2004)

Hi Sara!  I didnt even know you started a new journal


----------



## sara (May 12, 2004)

where have you been? j/k


----------



## PreMier (May 12, 2004)

I got lost 

But alas!  Now I am found.


----------



## PreMier (May 12, 2004)

How are you doing?


----------



## sara (May 12, 2004)

Been busy with school & finals, work.. 
I'm not counting my macros, just watching what I'm eating and I feel half of my stress is gone


----------



## sara (May 12, 2004)

How are you doing PreMier??


----------



## PreMier (May 12, 2004)

Doing better than others I suppose.  But physically/mentaly/spiritualy I feel drained and empty.

Did you finish finals yet?


----------



## sara (May 12, 2004)

I know you'r spiritual is empty and you can work on it  
why physically and mentaly?

yes, finals are over and summer school is starting soon!!!


----------



## PreMier (May 12, 2004)

Well, this training program is wearing me physically(tp-pt) and the combination of this and the spiritualy is draining me mentaly.  I have been reading so much lately... maybe instead if filling the spiritual with relegion, I can fill it with helping others?  I was thinking of volunteering somewhere for the summer, you know to help people.  Seeing others smile is one of the few things I can think of that I enjoy right now.

You are quite the ambitious one!  Summer school... I remember summer school, but I had to go because I was bad, not because I wanted to


----------



## sara (May 12, 2004)

You can try summer school and see how it goes  
take a fun class


----------



## PreMier (May 12, 2004)

The thing is I would need to give up BB'ing to go to school.  I am not ready for that


----------



## sara (May 12, 2004)

*Wednesday 5/12/04 * 

7:10 
1/2 Cup Oats
1/4 Cup Egg Whites
3 Egg Whites
SF Syrup/ Cinnamon 
Coffee w. Cocoa & powdered non-dairy milk

11:15
1 Slice Ezikiel Bread
1/2 Cup Canned Chicken Breast
1 Slice FF Cheese 
Tomatoes, Broccoli w. 0 cals Mustard 
1 TWIN LAB 0 CALS, 0 CARBS ENERGY DRINK

~2:30 
1 Scoop Whey Protein 
3 Fish Oil Cap

5:45 
1/2 Grapefruit
3 oz. Chicken 
1 TBSP FF Cream Cheese 
Broccoli, Lettuce, Cucumbers, Green Onions w. ACV & 0 cals Mustard

~9:30 
3/4 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
 Pickles
Broccoli, Lettuce
Hot Cococa w. little whey protein


----------



## sara (May 12, 2004)

I've been eating Broccoli like crazy today.. we'll see if this going to help with my bowel movement for tomorrow.. also been using the fiber powdered drink that the doctor recommended.. I bought the sugar free one!!


----------



## sara (May 13, 2004)

*Thursday 5/13/04*
Chest/ABS 

*Super-sets*
_DB Incline Chest Press _20/12, 22.5/12, 25/10
_ABS Machine Crunches _40 reps , 40, 40

*Super-sets*
_ABS Machine Side Crunches _40(left), 40(right), 40(left), 40(right) reps  
_DB Incline Flyes  _17.5/12, 20/12, 22.5/10

*Super-sets*
_Machine Chest _Press 70/12, 75/11, 80/9
_Crunches on Ball _25, 25, 25 reps

*Super-sets *
_Machine Side Abductors _55/20, 55/20
_Lever Machine Flye _35/12, 35/12, 35/10


----------



## sara (May 13, 2004)

Thursday 5/13/04 

6:30 
1 Peach 
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
1 Scoop Soy Protein 
Coffee w. little Cocoa powder & non-dairy powdered milk 

8:50 PWO 
3/4 Cup Healthy O's Natural Cereal
2 Strawberries 
1.5 Scoop Whey Protein 

11:45
1 Slice Ezekiel Bread
2 oz. Chicken 
1 Slice FF Cheese
Tomatoes, Broccoli, Spinach w. 0 Cals Mustard
Coffee w. Hot Tea 

3:00 
1 Scoop Whey Protein
2 Fish Oil Caps 

5:45
1 Protein Bar 
20 P, 4 F, 18 C, 0 Fiber,  7 Sugar 

~8:20
3/4 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
Broccoli, Lettuce, Onions w. ACV & 0 Cals Mustard
Hot Cocoa w. little Whey Protein


----------



## sara (May 14, 2004)

*Friday 5/14/04* 

6:30 
1 Apple
1/2 Cup Fiber One 
1 Scoop Whey Protein 
1 TBSP FF Cream Cheese 
** Hot Tea w. powdered non-dairy milk** 

9:20 
1/3 Cup Oats
5 Blackberries
1/3 Cup Egg Whites
2 Egg Whites
1 TBSP FF Cream Cheese 
1 TBSP SF, FF Pudding 
Syrup/ Cinnamon 
** Hot Tea w. powdered non-dairy milk ** 

12:30 
1 Slice Ezekiel Bread 
3 oz. Chicken 
1 Slice FF Cheese 
Tomatoes, Broccoli, Lettuce, Cucumbers w. ACV & 0 Cals Mustard
** Coffee w. powdered non-dairy milk** 

4:50 
1 Scoop Whey Protein 
2 Fish Oil Caps 

6:45 
(My Home Made Soup with: 
3 oz. Chicken 
Eggplants, Green Onions, Broccoli, Spinach w. garlic powder &spices

~9:30 
~1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
~1/2 Cup SF, FF Chocolate Pudding
15 Blueberries, 1 Blackberry 
**Hot Cocoa w. less than 1 tsp.  soy protein**  

Meals 4 & 5 very close..  
** Had 3  Sour Altoid Mints ( contains sugar!!)


----------



## sara (May 14, 2004)

*I'm really enjoying all the veggies that I'm having now.. and not counting my macros.. *


----------



## Jenny (May 15, 2004)

You're doing great sara  I'm so proud of you for eating more and letting go of some of the control  Great job! Are you feeling ready for summer?


----------



## sara (May 17, 2004)

I'm really sick now  
didn't have bowel movement on saturday.. so I decided to eat lots of fiber that would help me.. and it didn't help.. then my mom decided to help me and gave me lots lots of dried prunes and ice cream and chocolate.. she said sugar would help me go to the bathroom.. well, it didin't help!! I ended up binging on the junk food she gave me and didn't help, I ate like crap on saturday.. all day 
we went and bought the stimulant laxative pills (fleet) 
I took 2 saturday night,, and had no energy on sunday and didnt go to the bathroom.. then I had 3 more pills sunday ~ 12:00 pm and just had no energy at all.. then I decided to eat white bread, butter and some starchy food that supposed to help with bowel movment.. and it did. I slept alot yesturday and looked pale like a ghost.. I still look sick and feel like shit from all the junk that I had yesturday and saturday.. 
these pills just made me dry, drwosy and feel like throwing up which I didn't do


----------



## sara (May 17, 2004)

Monday 5/17/04 

~8:00
1 Slice Whole Wheat Bread
1/2 Small White Bun 
1 Apple
Butter 
Cottage Cheese
Tea Tea 

11:45
1 Peach 
FF Cottage Cheese

4:00 
1/3 Cup Brown Rice 
~1/2 Cup Canned Chicken
Green Onions, EggPlants, Broccoli (Made a Soup) 
Hot Cocoa 

7:45
1/4 Cup FF Cottage Cheese
1 Whole Egg 
1 Egg White
Lettuce, Cucumbers, Onions w. ACV & Dried Tomatoes paste
Hot Cocoa


----------



## PreMier (May 17, 2004)

Get well soon Sara   Big *hugs* to you!


----------



## sara (May 17, 2004)

Thanks PreMier


----------



## atherjen (May 17, 2004)

ohhhh dear! Sara!! thats crazy!! Id say see a doc! 
hope you get better soon!


----------



## sara (May 17, 2004)

I'm way better than yesturday! 
I just thought I was going to have a heart attack yesturday!!


----------



## sara (May 18, 2004)

*Tuesday 5/18/2004*

Back/Triceps 

(*Supersets)*
_Cable Pull down _60/12, 75/12, 75/7 
_Triceps Cable _Press down 40/12, 50/12, 50/12

*(Supersets) *
_DB Rows _25/12, 27.5/10, 27.5/10
_Triceps Press down _(less weight more intense) 46/12, 40/11, 34/7

(*Supersets)* 
_Seated Cable Row _60/12, 65/11, 65/10
_DB Extensions _17.5/12, 20/11, 20/9

(*Super-sets)*
_Back Reverse Flye Machine _40/8, 40/11, 40/9
_Seated Dip Triceps Press down _70/11, 70/11, 70/9

*PM 
Cycling Class*


----------



## PreMier (May 18, 2004)

Wow Sara, your pretty strong


----------



## sara (May 18, 2004)

*Tuesday 5/18/04 * 

6:30 
1/2 Cup FF Cottage Cheese
1 Scoop Soy Protein 
5 Strawberries 

9:30 PWO 
2 Scoops Designers Whey Protein 

Meal 3 
Going out to eat @ Malee's Restaurant!
Some Calmari Salad.. (didn't eat lots of it) it was fried calamaris.. 
Veggies Soup (Very Yummy!!!) "their famous herbs veggies soup

5:00
1 Apple
1/2 Cup Egg Whites
2 Egg Whites
1 Slice FF Cheese
Tomatoes, Lettuce 
Hot Cocoa w. Powdered non-dairy milk 

* Before Cycling.. some coffee


~8:10
~ 3/4 Cup FF Cottage Cheese
Cucumbers
Green Tea

~9:00 
Some Cucumbers


----------



## sara (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Wow Sara, your pretty strong



Me?? Strong?? Why ???


----------



## PreMier (May 18, 2004)

I just think you are using good weights for our size.  

And I LOVE deep fried calamari!


----------



## sara (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I just think you are using good weights for our size.
> 
> And I LOVE deep fried calamari!



Thanks PreMier  
Deep fried calamaris are ok.. not my favorite thing though.. I just had few calamaris rings.. I love scallops!!


----------



## Jill (May 19, 2004)

I think you should see a doctor sweetie. I read an article the other day about something called IBS with constipation. They always advertise the drug for it on tv. It mentioned all the symptoms you have.


----------



## sara (May 19, 2004)

you mean the symptoms that I had on the weekend? this was all from the medications.. the "Fleet Laxative pills I had"


----------



## sara (May 19, 2004)

*Wednesday 5/19/2004* 

ONE 
1/3 Cup Oats
2 Egg Whites
1/2 Cup Egg Whites
Cinnamon/ SF Syrup 
Coffee w. powdered non-dairy milk 

TWO 
1 Apple
~1/2 Cup Canned Chicken 
1 Slice FF Cheese 
Lettuce, Cucumbers w. ACV 
Coffee 

THREE
1 Scoop Whey Protein 
1 Fish Oil Cap

FOUR
2 oz. X-tra Lean Ground Beef
3 Egg Whites
Soup= Eggplants, Green Onions w. spices & soy sauce 

FIVE 
Little more than 1/2 Cup FF Cottage Cheese
1/2 Scoop Whey Protein 
Hot Cocoa w. powdered non-dairy milk


----------



## sara (May 19, 2004)

*I have the following bars: Mini Detour Bar, Minit Low carb Labarda Bar, Protein Plus Bar and All in One Low carb Breakfast Bar * 

They all less than 5 Grams of Fat
15-20 grams protein 
1-20 grams carbs 

Which bar should I try first after my next cycling class, which might be next Sunday?


----------



## Jenny (May 20, 2004)

Aww Sara, I'm sorry you've been having tummy troubles  That sounds really bad! Have you seen a Doc about your constipation problems? You should honey


----------



## greekblondechic (May 20, 2004)

Hey sweetie, u should see a doc, and try not to rely on medicines, espcially the new one Jilly is talking about called Zelnorm.  I don't like how doctors rush to put their patients on drugs w/o even fully knowing the possible side effects and Zelnorm is a very new drug.  I have IBS w/ C, and for a while it was pretty bad.  I have since learned to control it by controlling what I eat and drink and stopping certain supps (anything w/ iron or calcium carbonate) I believe controlling it by diet is much better than taking a new drug for it.  www.helpforibs.com is a very good website.  Even if you dont have IBS, it will help to learn about how to deal with it, just in case you feel sick again.  Next time, do not eat a lot of fiber all at once because that will only make things worse.  Fiber can cause C if you dont introduce it slowly.  Also must make sure you are drinking PLENTY of water.  Digestive enzymes help, as does magnesium, altho I think it's better to take calcium and magnesium together so you dont throw your levels out of whack (I am prob going to get GNC's calcium citrate malate + mag) and remember, no calcium carbonate (its hiding in all of your calcium-fortified foods) I can handle some here and there, but you will have to get to know your own body.  You might also be having an allergic reaction to something you are eating?  I know how much it sucks, I used to rely on bad starchy sugary foods to help me, and it always turned into binges.   Sorry for the long post!


----------



## sara (May 20, 2004)

Thanks Jenny  I actually saw a doctor for my constipation problem and he recommended the fiber laxative powder mix.. I've been using it and it's helping .. sometimes it's not helping and thats when I used the Fleet Laxative pills that made me so sick on the weekend!!

Greeky! you'r post is great.. Thanks hon!!!


----------



## sara (May 20, 2004)

*Thursday 5/21/04* 

5:45
1 Apple
1/2 Cup FF Cottage Cheese
1 Scoop Soy Protein 
Coffee w. powdered non-dairy milk 

8:35 PWO  
1/3 Cup Brown Rice 
1.5 Scoop Whey Protein 

10:40 
1 Peach
~ 6 oz. Bone-In Chicken (cooked) 
~1/4 Cup FF Cottage Cheese
4 Sprouts, Lots Grilled EggPlants, 1/2 Pickel w. 0 Cal Mustard & some FF Caesar dressing (nasty!!!) 
Hot Tea w. little Milk 

Meal 4 
Meal 5


----------



## sara (May 20, 2004)

Milk was full fat milk


----------



## sara (May 22, 2004)

*Thursday 5/20/04* 

Chest/Back 

Super-sets 
_DB Incline Chest Press_ 20/12, 25/8, 25/8
_EZ Bar Curl _ 35/12, 40/8, 40/8

Super-sets 
_DB Incline Flyes _ 20/10, 20/10, 20/12
_Machine Dip (Chin Up) _ 58/8, 58/11, 58/10

Super-sets 
_Machine Chest Press_ 50/12, 60/8, 60/7
_Cable Curls _ 40/12, 50/12, 55/8

Super-set 
_Machine Chest Flye _ 35/12, 35/12, 40/8
_DB Curls (seated) _ 20/6, 17.5/10, 17.5/10


----------



## sara (May 22, 2004)

*Saturday 5/22/04 *

Shoulders (PM Workout) 

_DB Shoulder Press_
17.5/12, 20/8, 20/7, 20/6

_DB Front Raise_
15/12, 15/12, 15/12

_DB Lateral Raise _
12.5/12, 12.5/12, 12.5/12

_DB Upright Row _
17.5/12, 17.5/7, 17.5/8

_EZ Bar Shrugs _
60/12, 60/12, 65/10


----------



## sara (May 24, 2004)

I finally got the whey fruity protein powder samples in the mail today!!! want to try one of the packets for tomorrow's PWO meal


----------



## PreMier (May 24, 2004)

Where did you put in for the samples?


----------



## sara (May 24, 2004)

Hey PreMier  
Jill has posted a link few months ago.. I'll look for it


----------



## aggies1ut (May 24, 2004)

I believe the site is molecular nutrition. Not positive though. I also got my samples yesterday. I put in a request about 4 months ago lol.


----------



## sara (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> I believe the site is molecular nutrition. Not positive though. I also got my samples yesterday. I put in a request about 4 months ago lol.




yes.. 

www.molecularnutrition.net 

did you try any of the flavors yet?


----------



## aggies1ut (May 24, 2004)

I got fruit punch and the lemonade in the mail, but haven't tried either yet. Sorry.


----------



## PreMier (May 24, 2004)

Thanks you two


----------



## sara (May 24, 2004)

I want to try the lemonade one tomorrow.. but when I got it , the package was warm from being in the mail box outside..


----------



## sara (May 24, 2004)

*Friday 5/21/04* 

ONE 
1/2 Cup Egg Whites
2 Whole Eggs 
1/2  Grapefruit 
Hot Tea w. powdered  nondairy milk

TWO 
2 Scoops Soy Protein 
4 Strawberries 
15 Almonds
Coffee w. powdered nondairy milk

THREE
1 Can Tuna
1 TBSP Olive Oil 
Cucumbers, Tomatoes, Spinach w. ACV

FOUR 
1 Scoop Whey Protein 

FIVE 
1 Can Tuna
2 tsp. Olive Oil 
~1/2 tsp. PB or less
Cucumbers, Lettuce, Celery w. ACV
Green Tea


----------



## sara (May 24, 2004)

*Saturday 5/22/04 * 

ONE 
1/2 Cup Egg whites
2 Whole Eggs 
1 Slice FF Cheese 
1/2 Grapefruit
Coffee w. powdered nondairy milk 

TWO 
1 Scoop Whey Protein 
1 TBSP PB

THREE
4.5 oz. Salmon (measured Raw) 
Tomatoes, Broccoli, Celery, Garlic, w. ACV
Coffee 

FOUR  PWO 
1.5 Scoop Whey Protein 
1 TBSP  PB 
4 Strawberries 

FIVE 
4.5 oz. Salmon 
Cabbage, Garlic 
Hot Cocoa w. powdered nondairy milk


----------



## sara (May 24, 2004)

*Sunday 5/23/04 * 

ONE 
1/2 Cup Egg Whites
2 Whole Eggs 
1 Slice FF Cheese
Spinach, Tomatoes, Green Onions
Hot Tea w. powdered nondairy milk 

TWO 
2 Scoops Soy Protein 
15 Almonds
3 Strawberries 

THREE (Mini Snack @ Costco) 
3 Small Sample Pieces Tenderloin Chicken (Plain)
w. 0 cals. 0 carbs.  Buffalo spicy sauce
Some Plain Coffee 

FOUR 1.25 hour later 
2 Cheese Sticks =(14P, 12F)
1/2 Cup Egg Whites = (12P)
small amt. Canned Chicken (~1/4 cup) =(0F) 
5 Almonds =(3F) 
Tomatoes, Cucumbers, Lettuce w. ACV & little Salsa 
Coffee w. powdered non-dairy milk 

FIVE 
2 Scoops Soy Protein 
8 Blackberries 
1 TBSP PB 

SIX
~5 oz. Skinless Turkey Breast 
4 Almonds
Lettuce, Cucumbers, Onions w. ACV & 0 cals. Mustard
Green Tea


----------



## sara (May 24, 2004)

*Monday 5/24/04 * (Carb-Up Meal)

ONE 
4 oz. X-tra Lean Ground Beef (Measured Raw)
1/4 Cup Egg Whites
Tomatoes 
Coffee w. powdered non-dairy milk 
Tea 

TWO 
2 Scoops Soy Protein (1F) (25P) 
1 TBSP PB (8F)
5 Almonds (3F) 
5 Rasberries  

THREE 
~ 5.5 oz. Turkey 
1 tsp. Olive oil 
Lettuce, Tomatoes, Cucumbers w. ACV & 0 cals Mustard
Green Tea 

FOUR 
1/2 Scoop Whey Protein (.75F) 
1 Whole Egg (5F)
1 Egg White
14 Almonds (8.4F)
14 Blueberries 
Hot Cocoa w. nondairy powdered milk 

FIVE
CARB UP MEAL!!! 
3/4 Cup Oats (measured dry) 
1 Small Banana (2 oz. without peel) 
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
12 Almonds
Lots of Lettuce!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> I want to try the lemonade one tomorrow.. but when I got it , the package was warm from being in the mail box outside..




Why would it matter if it got warm?


----------



## sara (May 24, 2004)

the nutrients might be ruined


----------



## PreMier (May 24, 2004)

I doubt that it would affect them too drastically.  Methinks that you worry too much


----------



## sara (May 24, 2004)

I actually scrambled the eggs with the whey protein for my 4'th meal.. the protein was heated


----------



## sara (May 24, 2004)

carb up meal went great today.. hopefuly it will help for tomorrow's workout


----------



## PreMier (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> I actually scrambled the eggs with the whey protein for my 4'th meal.. the protein was heated




Sorry, but YUK!!! 

Why not have a nice shake to wash it down instead?


----------



## sara (May 24, 2004)

I just had 1/2 scoop whey protein left in the container, and that wasn't enough protein for my meal.. so decided to make a scrambled  eggs w. protein .. tasted like cake, and my sister thought I was baking cake!!!


----------



## PreMier (May 24, 2004)

Bleh...

How was your weekend?  Did your friend arrive safely in Brazil?


----------



## sara (May 24, 2004)

My weekend was ok  
yes my fiend is having lots of fun there!!

how was you'r weekend?


----------



## PreMier (May 24, 2004)

It was alright.  Friday I just stayed home, and slept.  Saturday I went to a BBQ with tonz of old friends from HS.  I got a couple of girls numbers too


----------



## sara (May 24, 2004)

I'm glad you had fun saturday!!


----------



## PreMier (May 24, 2004)

Yea, best time I had in a looong time.  Now I just wish that I didnt have to work at night


----------



## sara (May 24, 2004)

we all have to suffer a little my dear


----------



## PreMier (May 24, 2004)

Thats not what I wanted to hear   Have you ever worked at night?  Its the worst thing in the world IMO.


----------



## sara (May 24, 2004)

yes.. retail stores closing till mid-night.. or doing inventory from 6:00 pm - 6:00 am 
not anymore though


----------



## PreMier (May 24, 2004)

Its horrible!  I dont see how people can do it?  Its slave labor I tell you.  Slave labor...


----------



## sara (May 25, 2004)

well, thats how life works PreMier


----------



## sara (May 25, 2004)

Tuesday 5/25/04 

Back/Triceps 

*Super-sets*
Lat cable pulldown 65/12, 65/12, 75/10
Triceps dip machine (_the less weight the more intense)_           40/12, 40/12, 40/10

*Super-sets*
DB Rows 27.5/12, 27.5/11, 27.5/10
Triceps Cable press down 40/12, 45/10, 45/10

*Super-sets*
Seated cable rown 55/12, 60/12, 65/10
Triceps extensions (DB) 20/12, 20/10, 20/10

*Super-sets*
T-Bar Row Machine (_first time trying this_) 10/12, 15/9, 15/7
Triceps pressdown (seated dip) 90/12, 105/12, 120/12 
(_am I doing this right?? I keep increasing the weight today)_


----------



## atherjen (May 25, 2004)

HEy Sara, how are you feeling lately?  

training looks good. 
is that tricep pressdown thingy the machine? 
was the Tbar machine plate loaded?


----------



## sara (May 25, 2004)

Hey AJ- love you'r avi! you are very pretty!!! 
I think that was the machine plate load T-bar


----------



## atherjen (May 26, 2004)

Thanks Sara  

Ok right on! t-bar rows are great!

how goes the progress?


----------



## sara (May 26, 2004)

meals are ok.. except for last night.. I had too much nuts and cheese with my last meal  but no sugar or bad carbs!!!! 

I'm still having problems with constipation  and feel very bloaded


----------



## sara (May 29, 2004)

what happens if I  take up to 110 grams of good fats daily and have carbs only from veggies and 1 source low GL fruit a day?? would I lose body fat from the high fat?


----------



## Jill (Jun 15, 2004)

You still around dear?


----------



## sara (Jun 15, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> You still around dear?


Yes, I'm still around here .... I missed ya sweetie


----------



## Jill (Jun 15, 2004)

Why arent you posting anymore? Are you ok?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 15, 2004)

She found somewhere better


----------



## sara (Jun 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> She found somewhere better


You know where to find me


----------



## PreMier (Jun 15, 2004)

Yes in my dreams..


----------



## sara (Jun 15, 2004)




----------

